

The job title of the future for marketing departments is Video Producer - samb
http://www.churchofthecustomer.com/blog/2007/07/why-everyone-wa.html

======
samb
This is an especially poignant post for me today. My company just closed it's
first customer via YouTube. The sale closed in less than 24 hours. Considering
we sell high-end scanning products our sales cycle is normally much, much
longer. A quick demo video cut through the noise. We don't expect that to be
the norm, but for customers with red-hot pain, it provides all the information
they need to feel confident stroking a check.

